# Ritchey stubby clamps



## fleetfoot (Mar 11, 2009)

Can someone tell me the correct size for the clamps for a Selle Italia Flite saddle on a single screw Ritchey post such as the stubby? The ones I have now are too small.
Thanks!


----------

